# Stacking Deca, Winstrol and M1T



## newman (Jun 28, 2005)

Is it safe to stack Deca , winstrol and M1t? I am injecting the deca ( QV ) twice a week at 30mg each time ( i think? I got deca 300 divided into 10 shots) I am taking winstrol 75 mg a day ( Liqua Tech ) and M1t, 2 tabs a day 2 weeks on 1 week off, 2 weeks on one week off. This cycle was recommended by a friend. I am new at this so can someone help me. Thanx


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> This cycle was recommended by a friend.



your friend is a complete idiot and knows absolutely nothing about steroids.

#1. there is no reason to take deca and winstrol together.  winstrol does not block progesterone, there is no scientific evidence to support that.

#2. winstrol reeks havoc on the lipid profile.  HDL levels can decrease substantially and remain low for months.

#3. M1T reeks havoc on the lipid profile, it also severely decreases HDL levels.

#4. there is no test in that cycle or any other heavy androgen.  good luck getting a hard on.

#5. both Deca and M1T are very suppressive to the HPTA.  it could take many months before your bodies natural test production is back to normal. this can effect how much of your gains are kept from the cycle


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> Is it safe to stack Deca , winstrol and M1t? I am injecting the deca ( QV ) twice a week at 30mg each time ( i think? I got deca 300 divided into 10 shots) I am taking winstrol 75 mg a day ( Liqua Tech ) and M1t, 2 tabs a day 2 weeks on 1 week off, 2 weeks on one week off. This cycle was recommended by a friend. I am new at this so can someone help me. Thanx


Where can I get this 30mg deca????


----------



## musclepump (Jun 28, 2005)

Your friend is a moron. Ditto on what LAM said.


----------



## newman (Jun 28, 2005)

I am 4 shots into the Deca. I just started taking the winstrol tabs today and I am going to start taking the M1T in 2 days. Is there anything I should think about changing or adding to the cycle. Should I add test?( i didn't because I can't afford the water retention) Also Lam, couldn't I just take Clomid after to get my test levels back to normal?          I appreciate anyone's help


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2005)

if you are set on doing that cycle. I would definetly get some HCG and use that the last couple of weeks.  how long are you going to run the deca ?

this sounds like your first cycle.  it's just a bad combination for a variety of reasons and just way to many compounds.  your first injectable steroid cycle should always be test based.  personally I would use nolva for PCT but you should already have some on hand in case gyno symptoms appear.


----------



## newman (Jun 28, 2005)

What's HCG? I will run the Deca for a total of 5 weeks. What would cause Gyno? If it happened would I take Noveldex during the cycle? Why is Novaldex better than clomid? If i use PCT will I have no issues with natural test production?   I know , a lot of questions.   Thanx a lot


----------



## newman (Jun 29, 2005)

What does anyone think about this cycle? Deca- 5 week cycle(1cc twice a week). 2 weeks into the cycle take Test(1cc twice a week) for a 5 week cycle. For the last 3 weeks of test replace the Deca with Finaplex(1cc twice a week) Then take Winstrol-33 day cycle 75mg in tablet form every day. When should I take the Clomid?(Also should I finish the last 4 shots of Finaplex without Test but with the Winstrol or save them?) This is my first cycle, which I have recently started, and if you read my first post can see I am trying to modify my original plan. Please spare me the "lack of knowledge for not doing the research first bit." I know this already. Besides I can get any of the above mentioned substances in under 24 hours. My friend got decent gains from Deca and Winstrol alone. Anyway, I am 170 lbs. 26 years old and would like to reach the 185-190 mark. Possible side effects?:


----------



## ZECH (Jun 29, 2005)

I only have one thing to add.
Good luck.


----------



## JACKED (Jun 29, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> What does anyone think about this cycle? Deca- 5 week cycle(1cc twice a week). 2 weeks into the cycle take Test(1cc twice a week) for a 5 week cycle. For the last 3 weeks of test replace the Deca with Finaplex(1cc twice a week) Then take Winstrol-33 day cycle 75mg in tablet form every day. When should I take the Clomid?(Also should I finish the last 4 shots of Finaplex without Test but with the Winstrol or save them?) This is my first cycle, which I have recently started, and if you read my first post can see I am trying to modify my original plan. Please spare me the "lack of knowledge for not doing the research first bit." I know this already. Besides I can get any of the above mentioned substances in under 24 hours. My friend got decent gains from Deca and Winstrol alone. Anyway, I am 170 lbs. 26 years old and would like to reach the 185-190 mark. Possible side effects?:


  OH WOW. This oughta be fun to read.

*GET EM BOYS!*


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 29, 2005)

for someone juicing you sure are asking a lot of basic questions. a little late to be doing your homework now.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 29, 2005)

i have a friend who is a boxer,in his off-season he went on a 6 week deca/winny cycle.he didnt exp any bad sides or limp dick! any ideas why not???


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 29, 2005)

If you don't stop that cycle immediately, you will regret it. Stop using all juice NOW, and do clomid or nolva therapy for the next 6 weeks. You need to do your homework first. You will seriously regret running this cycle...


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 29, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you don't stop that cycle immediately, you will regret it. Stop using all juice NOW, and do clomid or nolva therapy for the next 6 weeks. You need to do your homework first. You will seriously regret running this cycle...


word.


----------



## newman (Jun 30, 2005)

Why will I regret it? I also know someone who did a very similar cycle. They had no problems. Nobody has giving me any decent reasons yet?


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> Nobody has giving me any decent reasons yet?



you know nothing about steroids do you ?


----------



## newman (Jun 30, 2005)

?


----------



## premo (Jun 30, 2005)

can i just add my fiest ever cycle was a deca winny cycle and it was very good as i had low bf and it put good clean muscle on also i dont recall getting deca dick or anything like that since then i have progressed onto other stacks and with u gyus advise, stacks have always been ok for results and sides etc.... so although i agree with most u guys and realise u no 100% more then i do on steriods can i just say it wernt that bad for my first one (again im not saying it a good cycle go ahead or u lot are wrong )


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> Why will I regret it? I also know someone who did a very similar cycle. They had no problems. Nobody has giving me any decent reasons yet?



I think most people figured blowing out your liver and cholesterol numbers was probably good enough reasons, seeing how most people freak out over 39 year olds who are near death with blocked arteries. People without livers or kidneys dont have lots of time either.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 30, 2005)

i have a friend who is a boxer,in his off-season he went on a 6 week deca/winny cycle.he didnt exp any bad sides or limp dick! any ideas why not???


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 30, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> Nobody has giving me any decent reasons yet?


Not having a clue what you are doing or about the subsequent health implications before doing anything is reason enough not to do it. If you had no idea how to ride a motorcyle but had seen your friends do it, would you just jump on one get on the freeway? NO. Why? Because there is a high potential you will fuck yourself up bad.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2005)

6 weeks is not very long, and if he is not over 30 or 40 years old he probably should not experience serious libido issues.

I have cited several times a gifted person who ran only one cycle, and that one cycle included deca. His testosterone levels were low for 11 months after ceasing that cycle, and he had gotten up to 285ish @ 6 foot on that one and only cycle. He was in the second season of WWE Tough Enough and while gifted naturally still had problems with deca.

Not everyone is the same.


----------



## JACKED (Jul 1, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> Why will I regret it? I also know someone who did a very similar cycle. They had no problems. Nobody has giving me any decent reasons yet?06-29-2005 02:46 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## derekd87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*what about this*

what do u think about stacking 2  winstrol caps (25mg/ea)  with 1 M1t tablet? and how long would i do it for?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 2, 2007)

Bad idea. 19 is too young. Winny and M1T are very unhealthy. Your liver and cholesterol would take a heavy hit from this combo, as well. Very bad idea.


----------



## derekd87 (Sep 7, 2007)

its been like almost 2 weeks using just winny by itself i dont notice much of a difference. how quick does it respond?


----------

